# The Bhut Jolokia



## GartenSpinnen

Anybody growing these? I started mine in early spring indoors then moved them out into 5 gal pots. I was getting pessimistic about them for quite some time because they were not growing much, just throwing out a few huge leaves at a time but super slowly. Then here in the last month they just started going insane! First they grew really stout and now they are putting on some length and extra nodes. I would say they have probably grown almost 1 1/2 ft. in the past couple weeks alone.

My optimism is growing now because they are all started to show blooms! The only thing I have noted is that some of the leaves have become torn. They do not look unhealthy by any means but I was curious if it was something they were known to do? 

I have them grown in a home-made soil composition that I used for peppers, which is a mix of organic composted manure and barks, vermiculite, and a couple other things, all organic. I have been using fish emulsion and magnesium sulfate on them periodically and also using bone meal regularly primarily as a source of calcium, but also for phosphate.

Two of my plants are about 2' tall and 2' wide, then the other three are about the same size. They are all showing heavy veg growth still and I am hoping I have enough time left in the season to grow out some nice peppers.

Anybody growing these? Any advice?


----------



## zorora

My brother grows them, he make a bunch of different hot sauces and uses all homegrown organic peppers.
I prefer fatali peppers and yellow habs, the flavor is amazing, definitely my all time favorite. I grow a couple of each every year, I usually start my seeds early February and start getting fruit towards the end of summer, I'm in San Diego though.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

zorora said:


> My brother grows them, he make a bunch of different hot sauces and uses all homegrown organic peppers.
> I prefer fatali peppers and yellow habs, the flavor is amazing, definitely my all time favorite. I grow a couple of each every year, I usually start my seeds early February and start getting fruit towards the end of summer, I'm in San Diego though.


That is what I was planning to do this year was to make home-made organic salsa from my plants. I have some orange jubilee tomatoes going, some better boy tomatoes, herbs, and I had some yellow habaneros going and others but they unfortunately bit the dust from the root maggots .

Out of what I have left I think I can still make some interesting salsa, but I was hoping to have a wide variety of peppers which is unfortunately not going to be the case. The fatali pepper sounds interesting to me, never heard of that before. I like peppers with a lot of kick but I like the flavor also.

I had some Bolivian rainbow peppers that I gave to a friend and he grew them out indoor hydroponically and I had a chance to taste them and they were really nice tasting. I have never been a fan of hot peppers with little to no taste.

I was under the impression that the Bhut Jolokia peppers have a nice tangy/fruity taste to them before the burn kicks in so I have been excited about trying them and seeing what they are all about. The heat level of these is a bit intimidating though lol


----------



## codykrr

Jade, Bhut jolokia grow pretty slow. being that your up north you might not actually get to see as many peppers as us down here do.

I start mine in early spring(febuary- march) and they start getting pods around august which ripen in late aug, or early sept.

Normally they take around 7 months to produce, and need HOT HOT heat.

Also Fatali are one of my favorite peppers.

Very fruity tasting, a little citrus and really hot.Well for most. to me there average.

I never got a chance to make any salsa with mine though, as I couldnt stop eating the raw pods they tasted so good.

here are a few pods from last year.







from left to right- Bhut jolokia, Naga morich, scotch bonnet, fatalli, thai hot's, and bolivian rainbow.

Also if you havent already, you might check out 

Thehotpepper.com

Great site!


----------



## Mojo Jojo

codykrr said:


> I never got a chance to make any salsa with mine though, as I couldnt stop eating the raw pods they tasted so good.




I pride myself on being able to eat extremely hot food, but the last time I tried to eat a whole habanero pepper, I burped the thing back up before it even got to my stomach...which stung my throat and caused me to have some pretty violent hiccups for quite a while.  



> Also if you havent already, you might check out
> 
> Thehotpepper.com
> 
> Great site!


Thanks for the website.  I like this one too: http://www.thechileman.org/

************

I started some cayenne peppers last year indoors and they produced ok.  I put them outside this year and they've produced a lot more.  

I also started some demon-red seeds (dwarf ornamental) and a habanero seed and I'm going to try to get some cross pollination action going on with them to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Envyizm

I had no idea so many people grew hot peppers. I'm currently growing thai sun, Bhut jolokia, Cayenne, Anaheim, Florescent purple, Orange and Congo brown habaneros. I start my seeds between February-March usually, but I'm planning on starting a tad bit earlier using a led powered grow light, so when summer comes around the peppers will be near maturity. If anyone would like to trade seeds, let me know, those fatalli sound pretty awesome.


----------



## BrettG

I am growing Hab's and Jalepeno's in 5 gallon buckets,and so far so good. When I lived in Illinois I would plant all my peppers in an outdoor garden in April,and by August I would be wishing I did not plant so darn many. I learned the hard way why you do not plant 16 Habanero,8 Jalepeno's,and 8 Thai pepper( and others I am forgetting) plants all at once......I literally had bushels full of peppers that the neighbors wanted NOTHING to do with.


----------



## codykrr

Envyizm said:


> I had no idea so many people grew hot peppers. I'm currently growing thai sun, Bhut jolokia, Cayenne, Anaheim, Florescent purple, Orange and Congo brown habaneros. I start my seeds between February-March usually, but I'm planning on starting a tad bit earlier using a led powered grow light, so when summer comes around the peppers will be near maturity. If anyone would like to trade seeds, let me know, those fatalli sound pretty awesome.


Be carefull using grow lights to start plants. it can make them burn up as soon as they are put outdoors.(I learned from experience). I had over 100 plants last year I started inside, by the time i put them out they were about half grown. even subjecting them to small amounts of sun for periods of time during the day they burnt up.

Also check out " thehippyseedcompany.com"  Neil is a great guy to deal with! also check his pepper reviews on youtube!



Mojo Jojo said:


> I pride myself on being able to eat extremely hot food, but the last time I tried to eat a whole habanero pepper, I burped the thing back up before it even got to my stomach...which stung my throat and caused me to have some pretty violent hiccups for quite a while.


You eat enough peppers like I do, and you build a tolerance. You will always get hiccups with most spicy foods.  thats inevitable.

Fatalli are actually in the habenero family, but they are from Africa.  



BrettG said:


> I am growing Hab's and Jalepeno's in 5 gallon buckets,and so far so good. When I lived in Illinois I would plant all my peppers in an outdoor garden in April,and by August I would be wishing I did not plant so darn many. I learned the hard way why you do not plant 16 Habanero,8 Jalepeno's,and 8 Thai pepper( and others I am forgetting) plants all at once......I literally had bushels full of peppers that the neighbors wanted NOTHING to do with.


Try growing over 100 plants at a time..lol

I will see if I cant find my pepper thread from last year. this year, the weather didnt allow me to put out a garden(non stop rain/flooding) so I couldnt till the garnden...it was mud soup...

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------

here is a link to last years thread.

2010 pepper thread here

Also you will be surprised at how many member grow hot peppers here.


----------



## Steven Valys

I hope you guys and gals are isolating your pepper species.  Peppers are extremely easy to cross-pollinate, 600' is recommended.  If you can eat a Bhut pod like candy, it's not mature or pure.  Why bother with the jolokia, Trinidad Scorpion Butch T strain is where the heats at.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

codykrr said:


> You eat enough peppers like I do, and you build a tolerance. You will always get hiccups with most spicy foods.  thats inevitable.


At the time I had decided to try the habanero, I had been popping those bird's eye peppers that you can get at Thai restaurants like they were candy and had been told several years previously that they were tied with habaneros as the hottest pepper.   

I took the hiccups as my body's way of telling me that I was lied to and that I probably didn't want to feel the habanero coming out the other way...


----------



## zorora

codykrr, I was checking out last years thread, it looks like your using peat pots to seed your peppers, I believe its the PH in the peat that will give you a lower seed propagation, try getting away from any peat during your seeding and I think you have better results.


----------



## codykrr

Steven Valys said:


> I hope you guys and gals are isolating your pepper species.  Peppers are extremely easy to cross-pollinate, 600' is recommended.  If you can eat a Bhut pod like candy, it's not mature or pure.  Why bother with the jolokia, Trinidad Scorpion Butch T strain is where the heats at.


seeds are cheap enough to buy I dont worry about it. Though if I was to use plants for seeding purposed I would seperate them. Also I said I was pop fatalli like candy...not bhuts.  



zorora said:


> codykrr, I was checking out last years thread, it looks like your using peat pots to seed your peppers, I believe its the PH in the peat that will give you a lower seed propagation, try getting away from any peat during your seeding and I think you have better results.


I never had a single problem germinating or getting seeds...peat moss works just fine to start plants in as it retains moisture better, and provides less chance for root rot. its light enough to let the roots become more formed early on.

I grow outdoors anyway, i only start them in 12 oz drinking cups.  then they get transferred outside.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Since we are on the topic of hot peppers and I don't know that I should start a new thread, so:

What's up with jalapenos?  They aren't anywhere near cayenne peppers on the scoville chart, but I've frequently have had ones that that were hotter than any cayenne pepper that I've had.


----------



## codykrr

depending on how much water..ect a plant gets it can make peppers stressed out which makes them produce more capsicum. 

I have had Jalapeno's as hot as hab's. no lie!


----------



## BrettG

Ha,I have as well.Hold back water and expose them to more light and intense heat and you have a recipe for disaster with jalapeno's. I have noticed this to work BEST with jalapeno's as well. I love HOT foods,but I have grown a few batches of jalapeno's that more or less were just given away or trashed because they ruined whatever food they were used in.


----------



## J Morningstar

I am growing Orange Hobenaros, and I have eaten two, sliced very thin with melted cheese on a tortilla...was amazigly hot in the mouth, burned my lips for minutes, but had great flavor, and shockingly no "other end effects" shockingly enough. I did feel great for about 24 hours though, also have some chillis outside.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

I used to enjoy dicing a habanero really small and mixing into german chocolate icing and putting on some brownies.


----------



## stewstew8282

Mojo Jojo said:


> I used to enjoy dicing a habanero really small and mixing into german chocolate icing and putting on some brownies.


that actually sounds very good, just something u threw together or was a recipe involved? i can't bake for <poop> but i love to cook. i might have to try it out


----------



## zorora

Habanero fudge is awesome!  Got to use good habs though, no store bought junk.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

codykrr said:


> Jade, Bhut jolokia grow pretty slow. being that your up north you might not actually get to see as many peppers as us down here do.
> 
> I start mine in early spring(febuary- march) and they start getting pods around august which ripen in late aug, or early sept.
> 
> Normally they take around 7 months to produce, and need HOT HOT heat.
> 
> Also Fatali are one of my favorite peppers.
> 
> Very fruity tasting, a little citrus and really hot.Well for most. to me there average.
> 
> I never got a chance to make any salsa with mine though, as I couldnt stop eating the raw pods they tasted so good.
> 
> here are a few pods from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right- Bhut jolokia, Naga morich, scotch bonnet, fatalli, thai hot's, and bolivian rainbow.
> 
> Also if you havent already, you might check out
> 
> Thehotpepper.com
> 
> Great site!



I was just checking out a UK blog about growing naga viper, bhut jolokia, fatalli, and a few others. I really want to grow those fatalli, they are on my list for next years grow for sure 

My one set of bhut jolokia are in pre-flower, they have grown decently sized and I have them planted in a garden now with some yellow habs. I am hoping they cross so next year I can experiment with the cross a bit.

My patio organic bhut jolokia are just going insane! I put some bone meal on them while they were in preflower and now I have 12 flowers well developed flowers and counting. I know people have had a lot of issues growing bhut jolokia but I have high hopes for mine. I plan on taking them inside over the winter and bringing them back every year, I want a 5 year old bhut jolokia tree 

Next year is going to be insanity, I am going to start very early in the year growing all my hot peppers indoors and then plant them outside in a large garden. I want to grow around 200 plants next year, but might go for some trinidad scorpions or naga vipers... not sure yet? Fatalli are going to be out there for sure though, they look fantastic and I hear that they yield well.

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

Here is a crappy pic of my bhut jolokia taken a week or two ago with my cell phone. I am gonna take another pic today for comparison.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

stewstew8282 said:


> that actually sounds very good, just something u threw together or was a recipe involved? i can't bake for shit but i love to cook. i might have to try it out


No recipe. I came up with the idea about 16 years ago as an attempt to illicit a nice endorphin response by combining two products known to trigger its release.  I never actually noticed a response, but the flavor was quite nice.  At first, I was putting the peppers directly into the brownies and not using any icing which was ok, but I had a random thought one day while having some german chocolate cake, that the habanero has a flavor that seemed like it would compliment the coconut in the german chocolate icing and I think that pairing was successful.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

I decided I was going to risk shock to my plant and causing it to drop flowers by transplanting while the flowers are just starting to come on. Went to the store on a budget with the mission of only spending 10.00 on a new larger pot and organic soil. 

So my first stop was this farm store called Rural King. I went in there looking at pots trying to find something adequate, but all the larger pots were like 12.00 for a cheap piece of crap on up to something way out of my budget. I must do this cheaply...

So while I was walking around trying to find something on sale I walked past a shelf of buckets that were on sale for 2.99! 5 gallon bucket should be adequate was my thoughts. So then nobody was home that I could borrow a cordless drill, so I went ahead and took the Dremel to it and drilled out a bunch of 1/8" holes into the bottom so that there was drainage. I am not satisfied with the holes I drilled though, so I am going to go back in and drill some 1/4" holes throughout the bottom to increase drainage and help aerate it a bit.

I was telling a friend of mine real proudly that I had thought up using a bucket as a cheaper source for big pots, when he told me that white buckets allow sun penetration which is bad for the roots. So he offered me a black bucket he had laying around. So I dropped the white bucket into the black bucket and it sits about 1" off the ground now because the bucket was higher. Bigger holes drilled into the bottom so air flow is increased. 


So here is hoping that she loves her new digs in the 5 gal, and I did not stress her out moving her. I think the added height of being like she is is going to help because it will only mean more light for her. 


Here is a pic-







It is just about ready to flower, I counted all the flowers coming on and between the two plants they have 30 flowers starting :O I doubt I will get that many... but heres to hoping? :?

The plan is to possibly have a bhut jolokia x-mas tree this year.  Even if I have to put it under some flourescents 

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




J Morningstar said:


> I am growing Orange Hobenaros, and I have eaten two, sliced very thin with melted cheese on a tortilla...was amazigly hot in the mouth, burned my lips for minutes, but had great flavor, and shockingly no "other end effects" shockingly enough. I did feel great for about 24 hours though, also have some chillis outside.


Wow very nice! :clap:

If that is grown indoors, what kind of lighting are you using?

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




Mojo Jojo said:


> I used to enjoy dicing a habanero really small and mixing into german chocolate icing and putting on some brownies.


I was reading the other day about adding habaneros to chocolate, before then I had never even thought about pairing habaneros with anything like that. Sounds interesting, I am gonna have to try it out sometime.


----------



## J Morningstar

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

[/COLOR]

Wow very nice! :clap:

If that is grown indoors, what kind of lighting are you using?

I have it right next to my carnivorous plant terrarrium, atop which sits a 150-200 watt florecent bulb then over them then are two 36" or so bulbs  one sunlight, one full spectrum.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

My plant has gotten huge since putting it in a 5 gal bucket! I think it has at least doubled in size, its pretty darn big. I have a bunch of flowers coming on but unfortunately all have dropped so far 

Any tricks for getting them to not drop the flowers? ::


----------



## J Morningstar

jadespider1985 said:


> My plant has gotten huge since putting it in a 5 gal bucket! I think it has at least doubled in size, its pretty darn big. I have a bunch of flowers coming on but unfortunately all have dropped so far
> 
> Any tricks for getting them to not drop the flowers? ::


This is not one of those sarcastic answeres, but, don't transplant them while blooming. There is not much you could do if you had to move it. Plants do not like repotting or at least it encourages root growth first then plant growth, if your plant does not go into shock. You could have tried keeping the entierty of th dirt intact around the original root ball and put it back in the same location and hoped for the best but even that doesn't work sometime. My hobanero plant seems to produce new blooms every few weeks to a month. If you see more blooms wait till they do their thing, then pinch back the plant a few leave stalks in all over and see if that doesn't encourage a flush of activity. 
BYW great looking plant


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Fixed my flower drop issues and the plant went through very very minimal stress due to transplant. I always like to use some fish emulsion after transplant because I believe it considerably lessons the stress due to the transplanting.

My plant is enormous now, I really cannot believe how big it has become. I did some pruning on it last week trying to get rid of some of the bottom growth to increase ventilation around the base of the plant. I also went through with a small paintbrush and hand pollinated all the flowers that were open. I had around 20 open and they all appear to be turning into peppers now 

I counted all the flowers that are coming on and counted 40 :biggrin:

If the plant does not develop its peppers all the way by the time it starts to get cold, it will be going under a 1000 w HID until next spring. 

I've learned a great deal about growing this plant, and next year I intend to have a much better go at it. I am only going to keep the plants I have going in the 5 gal though, and instead going to concentrate on some other varieties. Here is an updated pic of the plant, it was grown all natural mostly organic means. I used fish emulsion, Magnesium sulfate, bone meal, organic slow release fertilizer, and crushed egg shells. Soil was an all organic mix of composted barks, chicken manure, vermiculite, pearlite, and a few odds and ends. NO sand, I learned to stay away from it... For pest control I only used some spiders, assassin bugs, and the egg shells, absolutely NO insecticides or chemicals ever! I especially prefer to use jumping spiders on my plants. Whenever I find them I place them in a plant and many times they would stay there, I have a couple small orb weavers living in there too! 


Here she is- 







(Excuse the crappy pic, all I have is a crappy cell phone cam)

---------- Post added 08-12-2011 at 01:07 PM ----------

My pruning rule is this-

If the leaves touch the dirt or the top of the bucket they get plucked. Normally transplanting can cause a lot of stress and shock to plants, especially these because they hate being transplanted. But when you do it correctly, which involves a method I was taught by a friend, it can be done with very minimal issues. Its hard to explain the process I use to do this, but one key aspect of it is to make sure you transplant at night when it is cooler and never during the day. And make sure your plant is placed level in the new pot. Fish emulsion again is something I absolutely adore, even though it is smelly. Peeeeeeeeeeee ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## J Morningstar

I,ve been hand pollenating  as well, I have had some success as I have 3 peppers on my plant right now. Also I have about 25 -30 flowers starting so I am excited!!


----------



## Mojo Jojo

I put my habanero and demon red plants outside a few days ago after repotting them in a larger pot and I noticed that their leaves get really wilted while under direct sunlight but then perk completely back up once they've gone back into shade. The cayennes that I have been growing don't do that but they are mature plants from last year while the habanero and demon reds were started in the late spring and are fairly immature.  Normal?


----------



## J Morningstar

Mojo Jojo said:


> I put my habanero and demon red plants outside a few days ago after repotting them in a larger pot and I noticed that their leaves get really wilted while under direct sunlight but then perk completely back up once they've gone back into shade. The cayennes that I have been growing don't do that but they are mature plants from last year while the habanero and demon reds were started in the late spring and are fairly immature.  Normal?


Usually my plant wilts when too little water, do you water them in the evening? Also mine does that above 85 degrees I have to water quite frequently in the very hot weather. But it's pot is way small.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

I do water them in the evening. I kinda think it was a shock to them to go from a small pot inside to a large plant outside.


----------



## J Morningstar

Maybe try watering before the sun is out or before they are in the sun, this may sustain them throughout the day...


----------



## codykrr

Mojo, just so you know, you should always if possible water in the mornings.  That way the plants have time to absorb water during the day.  Watering plants in the evening is a good way(especially for potted plants)  to promote root diseases.  

bacteria in soil is most active at night, and if the roots are wet going into the evening this can cause root rot, and other problems.


----------



## Mojo Jojo

Oh. I guess my older plant had just been way more established when I had put it out compared to these smaller plants. The past few days the rain has just taken care of the watering though. Also, the potting mix I created for it is a blend of about 1/3 Miracle Grow Cactus Potting Mix and 2/3 Miracle Grow Orchid Mix, which is quite different from your typical Orchid Mix. The stuff looks like soil, just a bit more coarse, but it doesn't have peat in it but the cactus mix did. I wanted something with good drainage, but without too much peat.


----------



## Drakk

My mom is big on peppers and all kinds of plants....
Sometimes if you grow things indoors the leaves wont take direct sun so well....have you tried putting them in indirect light or direct just a few hours a day until some leaves have been produced under the new light intensity? 
Im no expert just a thought!


----------



## Mojo Jojo

I moved it under the small awning over my back porch. It will still get plenty of direct sunlight, but not as much as before and should be a bit more protected from the elements (over watering from the rain).


----------



## Drakk

Cool.
I hope they do really well for you and enjoy some of those fiery lil devils for me when the crop comes in ^^


----------



## Mojo Jojo

I took the tray off the bottom of the pot this morning when I watered it to make sure that all the excess water is able to fully drain. I didn't notice the plant wilting this afternoon.


----------



## Drakk

Very nice!
Sounds like there gonna do just fine.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

My Bhut Jolokia plant now has over 100 flowers on it and over a dozen large peppers . Yay! I am really hoping that all the flowers turn into peppers, and so far it seems like they are. No more flower drops! I have been hand pollinating them every day, wheew what a chore when you start really getting them on there. Anyway, now I might be able to finally start thinking about making some salsas and such


----------



## Drakk

This thread makes me wanna grow some now....haha gratz on your plants you two hope u get awesome harvests.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

I have a conjoined flower that developed. It has two flowers out of one flower shoot, so I am really curious how the peppers will develop? They might be conjoined peppers if they both come on. It seems healthy and sturdy so I don't think it will drop on me, should be interesting. My peppers that have come on are smaller than I thought they would be, but they are interesting looking for sure. Very bumpy and wrinkled looking, very unique for me because its the first time I have seen them like that in person. I have over a dozen fully developed larger peppers now and bunches of little ones coming on all over. I've learned that one the flowers grow straight up they generally drop, whereas the flowers that grow more against the stem or at angles seem to develop peppers. Hard to explain it... its kinda weird but interesting none-the-less . I've been letting the plant wilt each day in order to stress it somewhat, I want capsaicin production to be as high as I can get it. When the plant gets to this semi-dry stage (which I check by lifting the bucket its in to check the weight), I flood them at night. Epsom salt.... Epsom salt.... Epsom salt... if you haven't given it a go with your plants try it! Take 2 tbs/gallon dissolved in warm water and add a bit to your plants and the next day your plant will look so lush and happy. BTW I took 3 Bhut plants and planted them in the ground to see what would happen, all of them ceased flower production and dropped whatever they had. They were put in an area where they were surrounded by yellow habs. I've read that people recommend doing this, but I wouldn't do it again, what a waste of plants! If they would have been put in 5 gal buckets they would probably be as big as the one I am babying is now. On another note... I am pondering the use of these peppers as organic pesticide. Anybody tried it? The first ripe pepper might very well go to that use because I am very interested in this use for these. I can't believe how big this plant is getting, I want to get a good cam and take some nice pics of it so I can share, the phone cam pics just don't do it justice, what a beast hehe


----------



## Mojo Jojo

I had a random dream last night that I was eating small pieces of roasted Fatalli peppers. My dad wanted to try some, but I told him that he couldn't have any because they are habaneros. I know its a different cultivar, but a dream is a dream. I really want to get around to trying this pepper some day. Perhaps I'll order some seeds next year.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Okay... so my plants are doing fantastic. I have about 14 large peppers on now, some of them are almost 4" long, and still have smaller peppers coming on, which are going to be doomed because i decided this plant is a bit too big to try and save over winter.

So now the task is getting them to ripen... 

I wonder if there is a trick to do this? I noticed I had issues with my mystery tomato putting on crap loads of tomatoes but they ripened very, very, very slowly...

So I moved the plant into the shade more and out of the sun and then they started ripening.

I am wonder if this might work on bhut as well? Which nutrients regulate plant ripening? I know there is a gas that contributes to a plant ripening, so maybe I could tie a paper bag with a slice of apple in it over the the pepper and see if it causes it to ripen faster on the plant?


----------



## GartenSpinnen

The plant itself had a great deal of promise but unfortunately had some issues getting it fed like it should have been. Next year I am gonna try again with the knowledge I have picked up. Starting the plant earlier in the year will hopefully make for a more bountiful harvest. I started worrying about quantity of peppers, then eventually started to concentrate more on how how they are gonna be. I expect that they will be quite hot.


And heres a pic of my tomato plant that I let go-







Got about 20 tomatoes off of it. It is a mystery variety, perhaps Oregon Spring type. What it was supposed to be was an Orange Jubilee, but sometimes seeds get mixed a bit in the growing excitement...heh


----------



## Mojo Jojo

On a milder note, I just came to the conclusion that serrano peppers taste better than jalapeno peppers.


----------



## james broad

Me fond of plants but yet me not growing this...
here i have read some good things about this plant hope it would help



BrettG said:


> The World Record Holder for chile heat is called the Bhut Jolokia. It was tested and found to have a record heat of over 1,000,000 Scoville units!! It also is named the Ghost Chile by the locals. Locals say that the intense heat of the Bhut Jolokia Pepper has made those that eat it appear to look like they have seen a ghost.
> 
> Now that's what I call really hot!
> 
> Other names are the Bih Jolokia and Naga Jolokia. Another chile that is not a capsicum chinense species also goes by the name Naga Jolokia. It is a capsicum frutescens species called the Indian PC 1.
> 
> The Bhut Jolokia came to fame when it was tested in 2006 by Dr. Paul Bosland of the Chile Pepper Institute at New Mexico State University. Some say this strain is different from the ones grown in Assam province in the country of India. So how is it different? As far as chile growers go the New Mexico plants grow less pods but they are larger. Heat and flavor are the same. I am growing both. Now chile people say there is a third normal strain. It is called the Bih Jolokia.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

My plant threw off about 20 peppers total. They fully ripened  and they are so hot I cannot even get a tiny sliver down without crying like a little girl. Going to grow them commercially next year, already have some property reserved for it. I intend to grow about 30-40 plants and also going to be growing another to be determined variety, which will most likely be fatalli or some other unique tasting hot pepper. Intend to start all my plants indoors around December and move them outdoors by mid March. Going to make flavored hot pepper oils out of the ones I got this year. I learned several things through trial and error which I think will help me tremendously next year. I intend to have no less than 60-100 peppers per plant next year. 

Wish me luck 


Oh ya, if anyone knows where I can get some nice glass jars for the oil I would be much obliged. I want the tall glass jars like you see the fancy cooking oils come in. Ideas for different flavors of oils like this that people have tried and enjoyed would also be helpful.


----------



## Toirtis

Garten, you really should write a comprehensive page on all you learned with the jolokia this season...it would be a fantastic resource for pepper-growers.


----------



## J Morningstar

Hey everyone, it's growing season again and I got me some new peppers this year!!! Pics to follow!

---------- Post added 05-06-2012 at 12:18 PM ----------




GartenSpinnen said:


> Wish me luck
> 
> 
> Oh ya, if anyone knows where I can get some nice glass jars for the oil I would be much obliged. I want the tall glass jars like you see the fancy cooking oils come in. Ideas for different flavors of oils like this that people have tried and enjoyed would also be helpful.


Bed bath and Beyond stores...Also TJ Max and some of the bigger supermarkets (at least here) have the glass bottles you seek...


----------



## BrettG

I have seedlings under light right now (Thanks for the seeds,Patrick!)So far we have:
Inca Berry
Lemon Drop
Red Savina
Scotch bonnet
7 Pot Barrackapore
Antilles Fire
Dorset Naga
This is my first attempt growing peppers here in Az.Also my first time starting from seed under lights and using pots outdoors. In Illinois I had GREAT luck with Hab's and other hot's,but always started with small plants from a nursery.The climate was much more forgiving than here.


----------



## J Morningstar

I have also started some seeds that were gifted to me also was given A Bhut Jolokia as well as a Kung Pow plant, and my Habanero from last year has it's first pepper, the seeds that came up were:
Red serrano pepper Smokey Red 
Mustard habanero pepper
Big Chili Serrano
Chocobelle Hybrid Sweet Pepper
Italian pepperoncini
I'm looking to expand the collection for the summer...


----------

